# Exterior Windscreen Covers. Long or Short?



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have at last, decided to buy one for my Renault Master.
I am not a Skiier, but will motorhome during Jan to March in Europe
So Which One?, Standard length or Long (the one that covers the Grill)? 
What are the merits of each?
Any comments appreciated.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Blade! Good decision on buying an EXTERNAL insulation screen. 

We are on our second genuine Silver Screen, made by the family firm in Cleckheaton, Yorks. We have nothing but praise for it. It works superbly in ALL seasons. Only last Thursday, it reduced a seering 52.5C to 22C in a few minutes! We have seen it withstand 100mph gales and minus temperatures in the nether regions of the Isle of Skye. So we're well impressed and would have another as necessary. To ease the draughts in the cab area when parked up, we turn the airflow selector to 'Recirculate'...

But that doesn't mean we wouldn't look at other brands, such as Taylormade, who do offer long-line versions to cover grills.

By using an EXTERNAL screen on the OUTSIDE, morning condensation is CURED, NIL, doesn't happen. Such a screen keeps the motorhome cool when it's hot; warm when it's not. Try the link... http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/index.html

That's my starter for ten... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I got mine from Van Comfort and they are fantastic. Didn't think of one for the grill but if air gets in then I would think in very cold weather, it would be worth getting.
But ger external.
Bob


----------

